# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje te gjithve nga Jola_uk

## Jola

Pershendetje te gjithve nga Jola_uk, jam nga Tr dhe jetoj ne Angli .
Kaq per sot

----------


## klodi@n

mirserdhe ne forum Jola. :shkelje syri:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Krenari

Deshiroj vetem te Ju pershendes dhe te Ju uroj suksese!

Thenie e bukur per suksesin...!

URIME!

----------


## gazi

pershendetje edhe nga  une Jola,te deshiroj caste te kendshme ne forum.

----------


## KACAKU

Mire se erdhe ne forum Jola!
Sa me fat jemi ne per gocat,qe kemi...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## {FIGO}

nqs se eshte fotoja jote komplimenti///
megjitheate  mireseerdhe ne forum

----------


## Blerim London

hi there very nice pic
you look very nice 

te falenderoj shum  edhe mire se erdhe ne forum 
te uroj suksese ne angli 
te pershendes shum 

Me respekt Blerim London

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Very nice pic Jola,

Mireserdhe ne forum.
Qe do ja kalosh mire ketu, kjo eshte e sigurte.
Forumi ka per te te heq stresin e Londres!

Pershendetje Rezi

----------


## Jola

Ju faleminderit per mikpritjen jeni shume te mire dhe ju kam xhan.

P.s O Figo sigurisht qe eshte fotoja ime.

----------


## ChuChu

e kam thene gjithmone une;  sa me te kolme femrat, aq me te mira jane.  

jola hi!

----------


## Prototype

mireserdhe jola si shpirt qenke

----------


## topciu76

mire se erdhe ne forum
gezoem qe erdhe midisnesh
se je shume e bukur
ike hallall komplimentet

----------


## topciu76

ne djemte idime pasojat tona kur bejme dicka
ju femrat kini kujdesHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## mullaymeri

CIAO JOLA !
Pse moj vajze mi ka m'çef kamet ne duret! Une maroj per ato !
Nejse per sot kaq, po na shkrujte ndonji gja ma vone shkruj prap une...

----------


## Tony Montana

hot jola,
mire se erdhe ne forum........
shpresoj te kalosh mire ne forum....
ciao

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje Jola......
Kalofsh caste te te mrekullueshme ne forum ....
Qenke nice fare .....elegante.......wow..
bye
Letersia 76!
Oxford city ,England!

----------


## Jola

Mullaymeri?????????????

----------


## mullaymeri

Gli uomini vorrebbero essere sempre il primo amore di una donna. Questa è la loro sciocca vanità. 
Le donne hanno un istinto più sottile per le cose: a loro piace essere l'ultimo amore di un uomo.

----------


## Blerim London

ta falte zoti bukurin


te falenderoj shum 
mire se erdhe midis nesh 

je nje vajz  simpatike

----------


## EndTironci

Jola mir se erdhe nforum rrusho shpresoj tja kalosh mir mes nesh 

and by the way nice pic sweety  :shkelje syri:

----------

